# CB Dolloway and Rashad Evans sig request



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Erm, basically a sig of these two lads looking as ferocious and violent as possible 

And I want a blue theme to it. I'll edit this later and be more specific. I've gotta go.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Only paid members can request sigs I can reopen this if you upgrade but even then you need to follow the template.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Like Toxic said, we can reopen this after you get a paid membership.


----------

